# genbarcode installation unter Open SuSE 10.2



## Khelben (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wie man sieht bin ich neu hier!

Ich mal eine kurze Frage an euch! Hat wer von euch schon mal genbarcodes unter SUSE 10.2 installiert und wenn ja wie hat der das Make-File abgewandelt bzw. habt ihr vielleicht noch eine step-by-step anleitung.

Hab mir mal Genbarcode 0.4 von Ashberg downgeloadet und entpackt. Weiters hab ich den die Barcodes die gefordert werden installiert. nachdem diese im SUSE 10. 2 enthalten sind habe ich sie mit dem YAST installiert und den Schritt den Ashberg im readme schreibt übersprungen. Leider ist mir aufgefallen das der Schritt dannach mein eigentliches Problem ist denn es gibt nur noch ein Makefile. Wenn ich dieses aufrufe kommen unzählige Fehlermeldungen über fehlerhafte Syntax bzw. Werte. Nachdem aber eigentlich nicht genau beschrieben ist was ich ändern sollte bzw. was ich ändern kann habe ich mal das Makefile ganz brav so belassen wie es ist.

Bitte helft mir ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung.

LG

Khelben


----------

